# bed wetting



## julesd (Nov 22, 2010)

My son was diagnosed with diabetes type 1 over 2 years ago and we have his blood sugar levels under control.  However he still frequently wets the bed. We lift him before we go to bed to try and alleviate the problem which it tends to do but I am interested to see what other parents do.  Has anyone tried the alarm system or the drug before bed?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Jules, welcome to the forum  Sorry I can't help with your query as I don't have children, but hopefully someone will be along to help. I moved your post to the Parents section so other parents would pick up on it more easily.


----------



## Semarroy (Nov 22, 2010)

My son wets too. He always has though, so not sure if it's diabetes related. We have tried the lifting him out of bed at midnight, the alarms, reducing and increasing fluid intake, everything. At the moment we are trying not to make a big deal of it and are using pyjama pants and hoping he will 'grow out of it'. But might go back and ask to get referred to a specialist soon as it's a worry that I don't want him to have. I feel diabetes is enough for a 9 year old!


----------



## julesd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, we dont make a big deal out of it, and our son doesnt get upset over this matter, but he was dry from 3 -6 years old.  He was diagnosed with diabetes when he was 6 and a half, is now nearly 9 and I would appreciate it if anyone else has come accross this to let us know if they have had any success in reducing the frequency.  Going away on school residentials is my concern.


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

What are the blood glucose levels through the night - this is normally the reason why a diabetic child wets the bed, if they are high it is the body's way of getting rid of glucose and/or ketones.Bev


----------



## Willowz (Nov 22, 2010)

I found my daughter was wetting the bed alot at night, before diagnosis (about 4 weeks ago) this in fact was what promted me to go to the GP because I thought she had a urine infection again.

It turned out it was a symptom of the diabetes. It stopped from the night she was in hospital and on insulin, now it only seems to be happening if her sugars go really high (18+) 

Before we were lifting her, tried the dry nites, which seemed to work for a bit.

She's 9 now


----------



## hotchop (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably not relevent but i wet the bed, maybe 5 - 6 times a week until I was 16! eeekkk

It used to drive my mum bananas but it was stress related according to the docs which only stopped when i moved out of home.

I seriously couldnt help myself.. I never woke up and even when i was woken in the middle of the night to go to the loo, it still happened


----------



## Monica (Nov 23, 2010)

Funnily enough, Carol used to wet the bed regularly until she was about 8 or 9 (not being diabetic). Then it suddenly stopped, she was diagnosed aged 10.


----------



## Semarroy (Nov 23, 2010)

That's good to know 

I have a feeling that George will just suddenly stop, here's hoping ...


----------



## julesd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your replies.  We take a sugar reading before bed and have been told by the doctors it shd be about 7 to get him through the night.  He is usually at a perfect level in the morning however he sleeps so deeply that he is unaware he needs to go to the loo until its too late. It doesnt happen every night but we seem to be in control of his sugar levels on the whole so cant understand why we still have this issue.


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2010)

julesd said:


> Hi, thanks for your replies.  We take a sugar reading before bed and have been told by the doctors it shd be about 7 to get him through the night.  He is usually at a perfect level in the morning however he sleeps so deeply that he is unaware he needs to go to the loo until its too late. It doesnt happen every night but we seem to be in control of his sugar levels on the whole so cant understand why we still have this issue.



Have you tried checking your sons levels at 3am - I am wondering whether your son is going high and low through the night.Bev


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm not a parent so you are at liberty to ignore this if you want but I agree with Bev, just check through the night and make sure.  When I am hypo I am desperate for a wee although I've never heard anyone else say this.  It's just a thought......


----------

